# TV Monitor - both catches broken



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi


The drop down monitor in my 2012 Comanche now has neither catch! One pushed through and the other has broken due to the strain felt by only having one catch.


Has anyone had this? Or has anyone had occasion to source new catches?


Id be interested in some info if poss:smile2:


ta


Graham:smile2:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Ooh, we have someone to challenge Barry in the breaking stuff department. Ham fisted Welshman!


(Great to meet you at Shepton, Graham, found your note, sorry I wasn't around to shoo you off the premises. Hopefully meet up again at the previously discussed site sometime)

Cheers.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

What oh Tuggers:grin2:

Good to meet you Geoff and have a chat.

Sorry we had to dash and glad the note didn't fly away.

Let us know your plans and if you do get up our way, we'll see if we can fit in...


...obviously everything depends upon the RWC 15 so if, somehow (unlikely) you scrape a win over us I'll obviously never talk to you again>

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Robell (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi Graham
I assume you are referring to the VEBA monitor. If so then like you we have just had the catch break (only 1 though) so had to rely on the trusty gaffer tape on our way back from the continent last week. I've taken the monitor out and the catch mechanism is a moulded part. Haven't decided whether I can make a 'fix' for it yet or whether I will have to resort to fashioning some sort of double 'hook and eye' type fix instead. 

I doubt whether a new catch would be available unless someone has a NFG (technical term) monitor they are about to throw away. 

If I come up with a fix I'll post it on here in case it's of any help, but it won't be for a week or two as work will get in the way unfortunately :frown2:

Regards

Rob


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

It may help if we saw a photo of the offending item to see if we can help in some way.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Velcro??? or the newer stronger 3M version might be better, a very small piece on the back might be enough to keep it up, but not too much to cause any damage.

*Linky*


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Robell said:


> Hi Graham
> I assume you are referring to the VEBA monitor. If so then like you we have just had the catch break (only 1 though) so had to rely on the trusty gaffer tape on our way back from the continent last week. I've taken the monitor out and the catch mechanism is a moulded part. Haven't decided whether I can make a 'fix' for it yet or whether I will have to resort to fashioning some sort of double 'hook and eye' type fix instead.
> 
> I doubt whether a new catch would be available unless someone has a NFG (technical term) monitor they are about to throw away.
> ...


Hi Rob

I'm not sure of its type (VEBA?) however its the drop down TV monitor at the front. I'd be all ears if you do come up with a fix.

Cheers

Graham


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Velcro??? or the newer stronger 3M version might be better, a very small piece on the back might be enough to keep it up, but not too much to cause any damage.
> 
> *Linky*


Cheers Kev

I just ordered a couple of strips to give it a try. The velco I have is on the outside and looks gash so if this is the mutts nuts then maybe I can put some out of sight.

Worth a punt for a couple of quid (I went for the high performance stuff)

Cheers again

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GMJ said:


> Cheers Kev
> 
> I just ordered a couple of strips to give it a try. The velco I have is on the outside and looks gash so if this is the mutts nuts then maybe I can put some out of sight.
> 
> ...


I have a 1/2"2 piece on the car dash and my phone, even the roughest roads don't shake it loose, so depending on the weight, I'd start with 1"2 and start there, see how it goes, I use it for all kinds of silly jobs, I even have a small piece on the back of the MH waste bin, it stays put even when full.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hopefully I can get it to stick in between the monitor and the housing so that when it is closed it cant be seen (so looks like there is no issue).

If I can do that I'll not bother to take the thing apart unless Rob (see post above) can come up with a fix 

Cheers Kev

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Robell (Mar 13, 2013)

At last I've managed to look at the broken catch on the monitor. I considered using velcro, finding a suitable latch from something like a jewellery box etc, but thought that since it's only 1 catch broken maybe it can be fixed.

Using the good part of the latch as a template and after taking lots of measuremernts I made a new part out of an old pice of printed circuit board. I also decided to add a 'bracing' part at the back to support it. 

I used Gorilla Epoxy for glueing and then decided that it may be good to put some extra support to stop the rotational force on the repair when the lid of the monitor is closed and the catch moves against the mating part. So, I carefully drilled some 1mm holes and added dowels (2 on each part). The dowels are actually some 0.5mm copper wire I took from the earth core of some 2.5mm twin+earth mains wire.

Finally had to file out the gaps in both the main part and the display part of the monitor to accomodate the slightly thickened latch part.

All fixed back together, although there were a few breath holding moments when putting the latch back in because it has to be 'bent' around the mouldings on the unit. Only time will tell now whether it is really successful, otherwise it will have to be 'fixed' some other way. Fingers crossed.

Apologies that the photos are all together in one block. I tried to get the text associated with the relevant photo, but gave up in the end.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It looks like you've been in the play box > what's next colouring in??? 

Well done, hope it's a good bodge


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> ....or the newer stronger 3M version might be better, a very small piece on the back might be enough to keep it up, but not too much to cause any damage.
> 
> *Linky*


Nothing so exotic with my "fix" Im afraid: I used 2 small pieces of this stuff as recommended.

It works a treat:smile2:

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Robell (Mar 13, 2013)

GMJ said:


> Nothing so exotic with my "fix" Im afraid: I used 2 small pieces of this stuff as recommended.
> 
> It works a treat:smile2:
> 
> Graham:smile2:


If it doesn't last then I will be doing the same. However, it's good to justify not throwing away all those 'useful' bits in the garage the OH keeps suggesting are just junk. >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Robell said:


> If it doesn't last then I will be doing the same. However, it's good to justify not throwing away all those 'useful' bits in the garage the OH keeps suggesting are just junk. >


Next time they suggest the garage clutter is junk, head for the bathroom and chuck out all the EXPENSIVE potions wimmin seems to think help but don't, never met a wimmin which needed more than lipstick and mascara, and soem who looked better with nothing on.


----------



## Robell (Mar 13, 2013)

For information, I've just found out that the agent for repairs to these monitors is David Evans, Tel: 01743 450457 and (allegedly) keeps the slides/catches in stock.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks for that - useful to know if anything else goes wrong

Just an update the industrial Velcro advised above is working a treat so I'll stick with that for the foreseeable...

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That proves they break a lot to me, not surprising really in this case of lightness and miniaturisation, something has to give.


----------



## Robell (Mar 13, 2013)

Grrrrrrrrrrr.......... !!!!!! Went over some rough tarmac on the weekend and the shaking broke the 'other' side of the catch. Well, it proved that my previous 'fix' worked. Suppose I will have to get the 'toys' out again and do another repair.

Out of interest I phoned the person mentioned previously to find out how much the replacement catches are ......................................................................................................................................................... Wait for it ---- .................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... £25 

.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

The industrial type Velcro mentioned in this thread is still working well for me.

Its as solid as a rock and unobtrusive: a one inch squared piece either side of the bottom of the screen.

I would recommend it as the catches appear to be really flimsy and looked to me as if they would go again, and again, and again...

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think a 1/2" square would be enough unless it's very heavy, I've used it to hold access panels in place now instead of screws.

I just got some more from here, genuine 3m one, seems more stickierer too.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/250521803305?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I think I used what I bought from memory Kev. I just got a small strip rather than a metre.

Also if it isn't sticky enough a small bob of impact adhesive would suffice.

Graham :smile2:


----------

